# Does this bathroom layout meet code?



## pathanay

Hello,

I have a hallway and closet that I'm thinking of converting to a half bath. It's a little awkward and I'm not sure I can meet the 24 in. space in front of the shower.

What do you think?


----------



## ICE

Where did the 24" code come from?  What are the finished dimensions of the shower stall?


----------



## cda

That sure is tight!!!

Why do you want the shower


----------



## mark handler

Sink is an odd size. good luck finding that.
Shower door min width 22" clear....
the room appears to meet clearances.


----------



## Rick18071

ICE said:


> Where did the 24" code come from?


IRC R307.1



ICE said:


> What are the finished dimensions of the shower stall?


No min. size requirement

Need to measure straight out in front of the shower opening min. 24". Center of lab is to be 15" from side wall.


----------



## Pcinspector1

Try using a by-fold type door or shower curtain!


----------



## ADAguy

1. Is this on the first or second floor?
2. Is corridor door existing? If not consider using a sliding barn door as I have done on a similar sized bathroom.
3. Can toilet location be swapped with the sink?  If so then you could use a corner sink just as I just did in a similar sized space..


----------



## ICE

Rick18071 said:


> IRC R307.1
> 
> 
> No min. size requirement
> 
> Need to measure straight out in front of the shower opening min. 24". Center of lab is to be 15" from side wall.


My R307.1 sends me to the CPC.  I can't find anything about it in the CPC.


----------



## Pcinspector1

pathanay said:


> It's a little awkward and I'm not sure I can meet the 24 in. space in front of the shower.
> 
> What do you think?



I think your right, your measurement is at an angle and does not meet the IRC figure R307.1, like Rick sez "need to measure straight from the shower to the WC.

I mistakenly took the 2'0" as a shower door swing.


----------



## mark handler

*IPC 417.4.2 Access*
...The shower compartment access and egress opening shall have a clear and unobstructed finished width of not less than 22 inches (559 mm). Shower compartments required to be designed in conformance to accessibility provisions shall comply with Section 404.1.
*IRC*
P2708.1.1 Access The shower compartment access and egress opening shall have a clear and unobstructed finished width of not less than 22 inches (559 mm).


----------



## mark handler

ICE said:


> My R307.1 sends me to the CPC.  I can't find anything about it in the CPC.


*tiger there is nothing in the CPC regarding this These are the closest sections *

*CA Plumbing Code 402.5 Setting *
...The clear space in front of a water closet, lavatory, or bidet shall be not less than 24 inches (610 mm). No urinal shall be set closer than 12 inches (305 mm) from its center to a side wall or partition nor closer than 24 inches (610 mm) center to center* (nothing regarding Showers)
CA Plumbing Code 408.5 Finished Curb or Threshold *
  Thresholds shall be of sufficient width to accommodate a minimum 22 inch (559 mm) door. Shower doors shall open so as to maintain not less than a 22 inch (559 mm) unobstructed opening for egress.* (No really pertaining) Nothing regarding front clearances.*

*CA Plumbing Code 402.5 Setting *Fixtures shall be set level and in proper alignment with reference to adjacent walls. No water closet or bidet shall be set closer than 15 inches (381 mm) from its center to a side wall or obstruction nor closer than 30 inches (762 mm) center to center to a similar fixture. *(is a toilet and shower a similar fixture?)*


----------



## Pcinspector1

The shower department access is 22-inches (opening into shower?)

The clearance in front of the shower is 24-inches. See figure R307.1

Isn't this two different requirements?


----------



## pathanay

Thanks all for your replies. I've drawn up new plans based on the feedback. Could you please take a look?


ICE said:


> Where did the 24" code come from?  What are the finished dimensions of the shower stall?


I'm using the 2016 California Residential Code and 2016 California Plumbing Code. As some members have noted the CPC seems to omit any shower clearance requirement:


ICE said:


> My R307.1 sends me to the CPC.  I can't find anything about it in the CPC.





mark handler said:


> *tiger there is nothing in the CPC regarding this These are the closest sections*


Although I don't imagine they would go less than the IRC. Usually they are stricter than the IRX: like requiring 24 inches in front of the toilet, instead of 21 in.

The shower dimensions are 32x32.


cda said:


> Why do you want the shower


I really need a second shower for the morning school/work rush..


ADAguy said:


> 1. Is this on the first or second floor?
> 2. Is corridor door existing? If not consider using a sliding barn door as I have done on a similar sized bathroom.
> 3. Can toilet location be swapped with the sink?  If so then you could use a corner sink just as I just did in a similar sized space..


1. First floor.
2. Corridor door is not existing. Barn door is a good idea. But I'd prefer an inswing if possible. (I know, I'm asking too much.)
3. Good idea! I've drawn up a new plan (below). But I tried to fit in a standard 24x19 vanity.






The clear space in front of the toilet is 24 inches but not for the entire 30 inches. There is a corner overlapping the vanity. Would that matter?
Thanks again! You all are really helpful.


----------



## ADAguy

Use a corner sink with a 45 degree medicine cabinet above it and it will feel more spacious.
Don't forget an exhaust fan. Towel bar on back of door? Include a recess in the shower for shampoo and shaving gear?


----------



## ICE

There was nothing wrong with the former design and it works better than the new design.


----------



## MtnArch

Not optimal, but swing the door out on either version.


----------



## rktect 1

Have I answered NO yet?


----------



## Inspector Gift

Please verify with your building department as the the minimum interior dimensions required for a shower.  I thought *CPC 408.6 requires a minimum finished interior of 1024 square inches*, and capable of encompassing a 30 inch circle.


----------



## Robert

consider a wall hung, concealed tank for the toilet...they can fit in a 2x4 stud wall.


----------



## ADAguy

It appears you are doing this for a single family house, no? Intend to stay forever? N0t good for resale.
Just how small are you folks? any shower less than 36 x 36 ia awkward. Consider a chainpull WC with a wall mounted tank to provide more clear floor space.


----------

